
Malware found preinstalled on 38 Android phones used by 2 companies - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/preinstalled-malware-targets-android-users-of-two-companies/
======
Cozumel
Advertising piece: 'An assortment of malware was found on 38 Android devices
belonging to two unidentified companies. This is according to a blog post
published Friday by Check Point Software Technologies, maker of a mobile
threat prevention app.'

